# Tennessee Omnicon?!



## WaffleMouse (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, I"m not entirely sure if this belongs here, but I was just seeing if there was going to be a furry or two at the Tennessee tech Omnicon... Its not strictly furry, but I wouldn't mind seeing a few of you there.

Again... not sure if this really belongs here.


----------



## South_Shepherd (Apr 16, 2011)

I live in northest Mississippi, is it close to me, I might be able to go


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Tennessee is a dumb state you should feel bad for living there

I don't think I could make it, sorry.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> Tennessee is a dumb state you should feel bad for living there


 My boyfriend lives in Tennessee. 

I think he went Omnicon in '10, he might go again. He's not furry though.


----------



## Larry (Apr 16, 2011)

Ugh it's in Cookeville. Too far from Hermitage. (Well, at least for me, it is.)


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> My boyfriend lives in Tennessee.
> 
> I think he went Omnicon in '10, he might go again. He's not furry though.


 
*points to location*

Also dang, Cookeville? That's not too far from me I think


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 17, 2011)

EDIT: Disregard this, I suck cocks. I misinterpret everything. Where is delete button.


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Ugh it's in Cookeville. Too far from Hermitage. (Well, at least for me, it is.)


 Richboy. :V Lebanon is where all the real OG's of TN live. Too bad I'm never going back there.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2011)

Azure said:


> Richboy. :V Lebanon is where all the real OG's of TN live. Too bad I'm never going back there.



Don't be mad 'cause I live 10 miles from Andrew Jackson's house.


----------

